
Everyone Loses If Britain Exits the E.U - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/05/opinion/everyone-loses-if-britain-exits-the-eu.html?hpw&rref=opinion&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0
======
bmh_ca
Here is a paper by my friend and colleague, Philip Wood at Allen & Overy LLP,
which he just finished:

[http://www.allenovery.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/A_fresh_vi...](http://www.allenovery.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/A_fresh_view_on_Brexit.pdf)

Philip is widely considered a father of modern international financial law. He
excels at explaining complex concepts in understandable language.

You will be very hard pressed to find a paper on Brexit that is more thorough,
accurate, or understandable.

------
steaminghacker
The only losers are "miserable fat Belgian bastards!"

Like everyone's going to stop trading without political unity and the sky will
fall in. No, absolutely, the UK needs supremacy over it's own law. If the UK
doesn't vote out, it will be used as a mandate for more "in", and then they'll
be fiscal union.

Get ready for EU direct taxation everyone. Income tax will rise, just like VAT
did when it was handed over to the EU. VAT is now 20% and is fuelling rife vat
fraud.

When you increase taxes over the point the market will bear, people find
loopholes around them. The government ultimately receives less money than
before. Then they can't reduce taxes, since people have made the effort to use
the loopholes.

and loopholes always exist because the world is global.

------
DyslexicAtheist
they are part of the FVEY countries freely handing over our data to the NSA
and hacking telecoms companies (Belgacom) or helping the hacking of such
companies (Gemalto). The damage is not just private data but also intellectual
property and industry secrets of our innovators are being leaked.

For that (and only that reason) should they be kicked out and not allowed in
the EU.

------
Oletros
Can someone explain me what advantages has for the EU and its members having a
country like UK with those concessions?

